# new p's



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

I just pick up 19 more rbp now total of 31 p's in tank. Sorry for the blurry picture
View attachment 98782

View attachment 98781


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

whats the details on this tank, size, filtration, aggression?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoa, that looks extremely crowded. What size tank is that?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like way to much work.You must have to clean daily and have a constant soures of fresh water.To many-they cant be happy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice tank, (I'm not a fan of overcrowding) but what are the details with this tank? What do you do to maintain it?


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Holy shhhhhoal.

Yes, details on this pls.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

absolute chaos in there....looks awesome


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

and i thought that i had a pretty big shoal in my 90







how big r dey and what sise tank


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

its a 300 gal... way to crowded for my liking







i would thin it out if i were u


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

well check out Hollywoods shoal. Nice looking shoal you got there.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice tank but looks to over crowded to me, dont seem room for them 2 move which aint fair on the fish









What are the measurments of the tank?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

get ready for some messed up water, your bioload just over doubled.
wes


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

It must be fun during feeding time any future plans for them?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> It must be fun during feeding time any future plans for them?


A bigger tank, I hope









They need a lot more room... In that tank, they can't be happy. I don't think it's a nice tank... It will be way better with a lot less piranhas


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

too crowded IMO..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

You got some piraya in the tank?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the fish will be to stress out, to crowded







, if i would you i'll keep 2 of each kind of pygo. and i'm pretty sure a lot of peoples will agree with me.

i use to have 18 full grown pygo in 125g...then i notice it not what i want. It what the fish want and feel.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

holy crap, u almost have as many pygo's as i have exodons....thats insane...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> holy crap, u almost have as many pygo's as i have exodons....thats insane...


Not only is that insane, that is sad.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

its funny how some members can contradict themselves!

I wont mention any names, but a few members who are saying it is cruel, etc. in this thread have praised Hollywood for the amount he has in his tank (more in a 360Gal). Im not sure if its just because you dont know this guy, or are friends with Hollywood but should atleast try to not contradict yourself in threads just a few lines apart!!


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

they're all in my 300 gallon. it looks a little overcrowding because i just finish my water change so they're all in one side of the tank. well 9 of them are leaving the tank today. so there should be plenty of room.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

holy snot, that's a lot of p's


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> its funny how some members can contradict themselves!
> 
> I wont mention any names, but a few members who are saying it is cruel, etc. in this thread have praised Hollywood for the amount he has in his tank (more in a 360Gal). Im not sure if its just because you dont know this guy, or are friends with Hollywood but should atleast try to not contradict yourself in threads just a few lines apart!!


hollywood has 25 this guy has 31 and in a smaller tank at that..... but he did say he was going to downsize so that is a good thing


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

thats just temporary. thanks everyone for the look out


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

this is insane


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Heck I have 7 in a 240 right now and its to crowded for my liking.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

how big are your 7


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

14" Ternetzi
14" Cariba
11" Piraya
11" Cariba
10" Ternetzi
10" P.Nattereri
9" Ternetzi


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

man thats crowded? We'll everyone have their own way of liking how many fish in there tank. If the fish dont die and are eating healthy in the tank then it's all good.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

wow that's a wild tank! hope to see more pics and hopefully some vids in the future


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

man i wanna see them eat


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

quite the frenzy!!!! hope you have TONS of filteration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Toanluu77,

You are saying that it is all good if the fish are not dying and eating healthy (what ever you mean by that). Well maybe there are some other aspects and demands before one should say it is all right.

Even though you are downsizing it to 22, it is still IMO a serious overstocking. Your fishes are, at least some of them, huge.

I can see we have different assessment on what is natural. I want Piranhas to be able to live a little more closer to the natural environment. For example they should be able to keep a territory of their own there.

Anyway, I am not pointing my finger on you, those are still your fish. Just shared my opinion.

Regards,


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

As long as he knows what he is doing its all good.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks stugge. They all seem to be eating last night. doing very well in the tank all together

thanks stugge. They all seem to be eating last night. doing very well in the tank all together


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> its funny how some members can contradict themselves!
> 
> I wont mention any names, but a few members who are saying it is cruel, etc. in this thread have praised Hollywood for the amount he has in his tank (more in a 360Gal). Im not sure if its just because you dont know this guy, or are friends with Hollywood but should atleast try to not contradict yourself in threads just a few lines apart!!


Thats what I was thinking as well Craig.

This set up can work, requires lots of water changes, We arent even sure what he is running for filtration so Im not sure how everyone is saying water will be bad.

My biggest problem when I had set ups like this was dealing with the substrate, even with water changes you can cause spikes by cleaning your substrate. Now I can cram 300 1" red belly in a 29 gallon with glass bottem and sponges filters, feed 3 times a day, do 90% water change daily and all is fine.......lol......

Nice collection of pygos I see 19 are red belly, what species are the rest of your fish??

I currently have 25 pygos, Im picking up some more in the next few monthes, mine are spread between multiple single species tanks. Im pretty sure Arnold( hollywood) has well over 60, i think he has more piraya then i have total of pygos...


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

yea i want to make a vid but i dont know what to feed them maybe buy 3 pound of steak and toss it in there and see them tear it up.

i have 23 red, belly 5 caribe, 3 ternz in the tank, i have two wet&dry conected together total 6 feel long. I think it's good enough for the p's


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> its a 300 gal... way to crowded for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG crowded


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Whats the size of the biggest and smallest fish in the tank? Are they all getting along alright? Feeding time must be insane!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

whats the biggest P in your tank?.....


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

15-16" caribe


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> its a 300 gal... way to crowded for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG crowded








[/quote]

its not all about crowded. as long as the filteration can handle it its not all that bad.

i understand the fish are big and need room but if things are going ok then at least he isnt killing them by leaving them like that.

take a look at this pic it looks over stocked too


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

man that look like hundreeds of times more than mine


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

like to see a feeding video.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

im still trying to figure out what will be cool to feed them. Any ideas people?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

And you think toanluu's tank is overcrowded? Here's over 2,000 2 week old fry's in a 20 gal tank. What you dont see is the daily 80% daily water changes to make up for the increased bioload, and increased feedings. I cant imagine breaking these guys up into groups of tanks.

What im getting at is as long as you can provide proper water conditions (filtration, water change schedule and feeding schedule) added with good fishkeeping husbandry, an overcrowded piranha tank will thrive. Ill admit that it does not look as apealling as a planted tank with the minimum amount of piranhas, but for the people who enjoy watching several piranhas feast its always a treat.

Nice tank Toan!

2 week old P's


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks arnold.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

insane shoal u got there!

Try throwing in some big catfish fillets or maybe some calamari steaks.

What do you have for filtration btw?


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

i have a really big wet&dry


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG Hollywood, that's a great picture!!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

wow hollywood, you've officially stolen the thunder from this thread... hahaha
thats inspiring...

cheers where the hell is the videos of that 20gal???


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

yea i want to see it too


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

wow 31 reds thats amazing wish i have a big tank id do the same !!! are you planning on throwing some humans in there ?? lmao


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

crowded indeed...but anyway...WOW!!!!


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe i should get my gf drunk and toss her in there. Then there wont be anymore complaint about me keeping fishes


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

toanluu77 said:


> Maybe i should get my gf drunk and toss her in there. Then there wont be anymore complaint about me keeping fishes










WELLLLLLLLL said.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

i starved the p's for 4 days now. just bought 2 pound of beef. I'm going to try to make the vid today.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

i think u should starve them for a few days and trow in some insanely big feeder...cheap catfish or a live fish from ure closed fish market can get trout or something and chuk him in there....31 pygos should be able to take care of a 20-26 inch trout. would be a cool vid


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats awsome, you have a lot of piranha's.









I think u should drop in like a big rabbit.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

heheh yea but maybe there will be alot of complaint


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

toanluu77 said:


> i starved the p's for 4 days now. just bought 2 pound of beef. I'm going to try to make the vid today.


Were is the vid damn it!


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

it'll be here soon anyone knows how to put the vid in the post


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

post it on youtube.com or something... those video hosting sites are pretty easy and straight forward...

cheers...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Stugge said:


> i starved the p's for 4 days now. just bought 2 pound of beef. I'm going to try to make the vid today.


Were is the vid damn it!








[/quote]

i don't see it eigther.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

man love that tanks, i love shoals, wow just loving it man

hows feeding 5 kg of smelt a day?
haha


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Man we need a vid come on!!!


----------

